# DetailingWorld Review- ODK- Empire Wax V2



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

The Product:
The product being reviewed is ODK Waxes Empire V2. 


This is a 50ml tester pot that was sent with a bunch of goodies. Smelled so delicious i thought it was my custom tester for a bit 
Light Blue in color and a subtle yet scrumptous scent.

Here is a little information about ODK as a company from their website:

"About us.
Our aim is to offer luxury car care products but at a realistic price point. All our waxes are handmade and hand poured in the UK, focusing on looks, performance and protection. Only the finest ingredients go into our waxes including high grade T1 carnauba and bees wax, as well as other waxes along with an array of high quality fruit and nut oils to give the very best results. All our waxes come in a high quality 50ml and 200ml glass jars, the 200ml waxes come in our luxury boxes and an applicator pad.

Who we are.
ODK has been developing waxes since 2012 with many years of research and development behind us. In April 2014 we launched ODK and began to prepare for the release of our first wax, Sterling, which was released in June 2014. Our passion and drive is still as strong as ever, and we continue to slowly expand our product range and brand. We also provide business manufacturing services, developing carnauba waxes for other brands within the automotive product market, and to date have a large number of UK and European brands we work closely with, from small to large stage businesses.

Our history.
ODK's history is well documented on Detailing World, our journey into developing waxes started in June 2012, after using some waxes and sealants while detailing cars and never being blown away by the finishes we were getting, This led us to looking on Detailing World and following some threads of some people who had started homebrewing carnauba waxes. I immediately started researching heavily and done 3 months research before i even made my first attempt. After 12 months of painstaking development and smashing through hurdle after hurdle we had a wax we were happy with. I had sent an earlier wax to Dodo Juice and they loved the wax and wanted it on their Independent Wax Label! And in September 2013 Chocwork Orange was launched. Then in May 2014 we brought out another I.W.L wax with Dodo Juice, Mr Skittles wax, a limited edition wax of just 64 pots. ODK was launched in April 2014 and the rest is history.........."

What ODK Says:
Empire-
"Empire is full of the very finest ingredients housed in a light blue glass jar. Empire will leave a very nice optical, reflective finish on any colour paintwork. On darker colours Empire will also give a warm, glow to the paintwork. Great hydrophobic protection and resistance from the elements. Empire is a great starter wax for anyone looking to experience a luxury wax but at a affordable price. As with all ODK's product range, Empire has a great Orange and Passionfruit scent and durability around 3 months."
http://www.odkwaxes.co.uk/store/product-details.php?page=wax&product=wax-empire-200ml

The Method:
Here is the abused little 2006 Toyota Rav4 that i was doing for a friend of a friend. When I say it, I added about 2 hours to the job mentally :devil:
It was bad. 
So long story short, the car got its first ever paint decon and machine polished for a few hours before applying ODK Empire V2. 
Wash



All the prep was done----NOW FOR THE FUN PART!!! :thumb:
I was using a red UFO applicator and the wax went on nicely. I thought this wax spread very well- (I know that paint was machine polished, which helps) and i would give credit to the oily and soft texture of the wax. I thought it had a bakery scent, almost like pie :argie: What you UK guys refer to as "Bakewell Tart"? I'm not sure, but its good :thumb:

I did about a panel and a half before removal. Left it to cure for about 4-5 minutes total and had no issues. I left a panel for longer, probably 7-8 minutes and removal was just as good, if not better. Left a nice-slick to the finish touch. Also gave this Toyota black paint some nice reflections, and a pulse again! 

Finish Shots:Keep in mind it was a day outside, with overcast all day. 





Price:
40 GBP for a 200ml pot and 13 GBP for a 50ml pot. A bargain considering the ease of use and nice overall finish of this "entry level" wax for ODK. 
http://www.odkwaxes.co.uk/store/product-details.php?page=wax&product=wax-empire-200ml

Would I use this again?:
Absolutely, i would consider purchasing a glass pot myself :thumb:

My Verdict:
What a delight this wax was to use. Well designed for the "entry level" enthusiast, with extremely easy application and removal, great looks and slick finish for all those finger draggers 

I was very happy with the finish, considering that Rav4 was BEAT before i started on it, with paint that had been neglected for 10 years. It left some nice reflections and added some extra depth and gloss around the curves. 
At 40 GBP, it certainly can be compared with other waxes at over double the price! Take it from one true wax nut, this one is a goody :thumb:

Anything I would change:
I think this is a great wax, but a little on the soft side for me. I tend to give the applicator a good crank now and then :doublesho and probably over loaded a bit, as i made a healthy divet in the pot.



Cheers and thanks for looking!

"DW has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------

